# RAWYLER MILL ,HORIZONTAL + VERTICAL SWISS, BALTIMORE MD. $1,050.



## Silverbullet (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice high quality Swiss machine , lots of collets
#6615048324
Clock makers mill for sure,


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 15, 2018)

Ah now that's more my style- sorta like a mini-Deckel
rare


----------



## HMF (Jul 4, 2018)

Please provide a link if you are going to post these. Without a link, it's worthless. since in a day or two, these will disappear.
Thanks.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 4, 2018)

That's the kind of mill i would like to go with my Atlas 618. Too bad it's there and i'm here.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 5, 2018)

Nelson said:


> Please provide a link if you are going to post these. Without a link, it's worthless. since in a day or two, these will disappear.
> Thanks.


I posted the listing number which is the link . Don't know how to just move there links , so I do the best I can . It takes me ten minutes to get the pictures and add together. Sorry I'm not computer savvy. Firepad by Amazon is it.


----------



## HMF (Jul 5, 2018)

Go to the address box, (where the url is) right click copy , then go to the post and right click paste.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 5, 2018)

I've tried that but for me it just don't work . Honest I do the best I can . Ill stop posting entirely if you want . Just trying to help.


----------



## jariou (Oct 15, 2018)

Silverbullet,

Is that mill gone yet? I might be interested.

Jacques


----------

